# Really Need Help With This Strip Down Please



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys a plea for help here, some of you might remember I was about to strip and ran etc my sisters Sicura, well I've started it now I need a little help

How do you strip apart the rotor mechanism I've taken out the one screw that's there but it seems to be pressed onto the rotor and I don't want to force anything in case I break bits, the movement is an AS 5103

By the way it's in a bad way but its worth the work to get it going again, it's bath water rust so is coming off really easily


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't see clearly on your pic but the rotor may be held in place with a circlip?

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There will be two screws..........the one visible, then rotate the rotor 180' which will reveal the other.............


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers for the replies guys I got the rotor off ok what I found inside was quite an eye opener as the pictures show









All parts cleaned and ready for a rebuild





A few hours hard work and not even started on the actual movement yet, I don't suppose anyone has a PDF of the AS5103 movement

Cheers guys


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mystic Mel says - - I foresee you will succeed with this - - I've found when you get one like this, it's often just the "accumulation" of very light rust on and around a number of parts that's causing the problem, rather than one part being busted! :yes:

Keep us posted, and loving the piccies!

:weed:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a quick search round for you and the only pdf I could find was on cousinsuk.com. And all that contained was a parts list and the balance staff dimensions.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, looks like I'll continue going in blind with this one then, I'm still working on the auto wind/rotor at the moment, when I put the top plate back on the three wheels just don't seem to be locating nice and tight, there is way to much movement on all of them, something isn't right, I'm hoping the staffs on these wheels haven't rusted away enough to take some length off them.

I don't want to start on the actual movement until I'm happy with the rotor, hopefully this weekend will see it together and the movement in peices


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Brilliant job, hope you get it running.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok guys quick update, I've got to do this in a few posts so bear with me ok, I got the messages that I had posted too many images so I'm breaking it down to a few posts

Ok guys here's un update for all of you following this thread, first picture is a repeat of one before but it's the first in this saga ok



As you can see plenty of the tin worm starting to make a home in here


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's part two










Balance removed, quite a substantial bridge arrangement for the pallet as you can see


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part three










Balance and pallet removed, it was at this point that the main spring decided to let itself down, yep I know I should of done it before, but when I tried the stem wouldn't budge, so not wanting to force anything I left it alone knowing it was a none runner probably seized through rust. As everything ran down it at least gave me some hope that things weren't as bad as first thought.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part four



Train bridge removed along with a couple of other odds and sods so to speak, corrosion not to bad at all


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part five



Main spring came away with the bridge, I wondered if was actually attached but a little prying soon had it off, as for the condition of the main itself it's not to bad, no rust to be seen, so I put a couple of drops of oil on it and sealed it back up again.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part six



This wheel had the most corrosion to it on its under side, a lot of gentle work with the fibre brush had a lot of it away but there was some persistent hardier rust there, some rather deft work with a screw driver blade scraped away the rest, then some fine wire wool then back to the fibre brush to finish off


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part seven



Cleaned up as best as I could, I didn't use my ultra sonic cleaner, mainly because I'm just about out of solution, so instead I've used brake and clutch cleaning spray!!! Yep you read it right, it's good on hair springs aswell if you havnt got any one dip ( like me ). I then dip blow off with the blower then dip in methylated spirits to remove anything else.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Part eight!!!!!!



And as you can see it works!!!!!

It stopped a couple of times so a couple of strips of the train and it works just fine, at first the power reserve after a full 30 turns of the crown ran out in about three minutes!!!!!! Havnt a clue what was going on there, but after the third strip it seems to be running fine fingers crossed. I havnt as of yet put the rotor/ auto winding mechanism on just yet, I don't reckon it will work with the amount of corrosion on that cog. Still it can still be a manual wind if it doesn't work.

I'll not re-case it for a day or two as I want to make sure she runs ok, then I've got to try and get a replacement crystal, probably from cousins.

I'll keep posting until I get it back up and running and waterproofed ready to go back to my sister, with instructions of any more watch issues send to me first.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

That last post is a quick 5sec video just click the picture ok


----------

